# Do you have a spare room?



## Manter (Oct 22, 2016)

There is a fantastic charity called refugees at home (Refugees at Home) who help homeless refugees. 

They currently have three new referrals in Bristol and desperately need hosts.... Can you help? Or can you share locally? 

How it works; 
There are various points in the asylum process where refugees can become homeless, but the most common is the '28 day trap'- where they are told they have asylum but that all support will be removed within 28 days. At this point they have been living on £42 a week so have no savings, have no NI number so can't work.... There have also been loads of people who have been offered university places and the home office has refused to move their dispersal accomodation- again, where R@H hosts step in.

People who know them refer them to refugees at home (so people like me who met them in the camps, or proper charities like the refugee council) who match them with a host. 

As a host, someone comes round to meet you and check your house (to make sure it is safe and you aren't running a slave labour site) and you get to say what your parameters are. Eg age, gender, length of time. Sometimes people just need an overnight- I have had someone with me for 6 months, who is now like a (large, hairy, unlikely  ) son to me. I have always said no kids and that I would prefer hosting men to women; others are keen to offer homes to women and kids- it's your house, your rules. 

It's one of the best things I have ever done and a couple of my friends have now signed up too. Could it be something you would be interested in? You can always have a chat (with me, with Sara and Nina who set up R@H, or with one of their home assessors) if you aren't sure. 

And please share at any local groups where there may be hosts.... Churches, mosques, community centres, football clubs.... 

Thankyou!!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2016)

We've had many chats with them but fundamentally ti came down to the fact that with 3 children we can't afford to feed another adult  Which is such a shame.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2016)

wiskey said:


> We've had many chats with them but fundamentally ti came down to the fact that with 3 children we can't afford to feed another adult  Which is such a shame.


It is because you'd be amazing


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2016)

<<plots>> 

I wonder if we could sort sponsorship. So food/travel money?


----------



## Libertad (Oct 22, 2016)

Manter said:


> <<plots>>
> 
> I wonder if we could sort sponsorship. So food/travel money?



Liking this idea.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

This isn't something I can do (not that I'm in that area anyway), but I wanted to say thank you so much for doing this, and helping others do the same. Is there some way people who can't open their homes help otherwise?


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 22, 2016)

I have seen Refugees at Home and I was actually thinking of contacting you about this.  I do have a spare room and could afford to feed someone for a while, but having moved here from London, I feel I'm in UKIP heartland and think there might be better places for refugees to go than Bournemouth.  Not to mention possibly a bit too much sea for those who have spent time in small open boats.

My thought was to offer 'respite holidays' for refugees  - do you think there is any mileage in this idea?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2016)

ShareDydd have been doing similar in Cardiff for a while
ShareDYDD
Sharedydd | Facebook


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 24, 2016)

I barely scrape by with a paying lodger tbh - but at least I can say I helped someone out of homelessness. Which is better than nothing.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2016)

ddraig said:


> ShareDydd have been doing similar in Cardiff for a while
> ShareDYDD
> Sharedydd | Facebook


Will they take referrals? And refugees who are entitled to work? Ie in the 28 day trap? As if so will message Sara and Nina


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2016)

can't speak for them but they help anyone they can afaik
not sure on current number of people involved and access to their online messages


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2016)

I messaged them yesterday and no response.....

So still looking for anyone who can host a Syrian man with refugee status who, as of yesterday, is on the streets


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2016)

dervish


----------



## xenon (Oct 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This isn't something I can do (not that I'm in that area anyway), but I wanted to say thank you so much for doing this, and helping others do the same. Is there some way people who can't open their homes help otherwise?



^ This -ish. I'm in Bristol but no spare room.

I've forgotten the link for where you can donate etc now.  Anything local too?


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2016)

I can ask about in some local groups.

Edit - have asked and someone said to try Bristol Hospitality Network.


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2016)

Keep meaning to come and update.... someone shared on their Facebook and it got picked up by a local paper.... and ten hosts came forward! Ten!!!!! 

So the three refugees are housed and there are more hosts in the pipeline. 

Completely amazing and lovely news


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2016)

Article is in here


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2016)

It seems I have my very own Syrian refugee arriving today.  I'm a little nervous, but Refugees at Home put out an emergency request for Bournemouth, so it had to be done really.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 7, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> It seems I have my very own Syrian refugee arriving today.  I'm a little nervous, but Refugees at Home put out an emergency request for Bournemouth, so it had to be done really.


Good on you


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2016)

I thought I should report in on this thread.  

My Syrian has turned out to be an excellent housemate, bright, polite and generally excellent company.  I don't think he had a particularly hard journey to get here, but he's had a pretty tough and lonely existence since arriving.  The Home Office banished him to Stockton-on-Tees, but he decided to come to Bournemouth because he thought there would be more job opportunities for him here as he used to work as a tour guide.  He got a part time job in Poundland but the hostel he was staying in kicked him out as his housing benefit didn't come through in time.  No money and no-one to help him, so about to end up on the street.  

So a comfortable house and a friendly face has made a really significant difference to him and all it has cost me is a little kitchen and bathroom space. I'm really glad I did this.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm really chuffed it worked out  still feel bad we can't help


----------



## Libertad (Nov 16, 2016)

You're a star Boudicca


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2016)

Top person Boudicca.


----------

